# operation cheap springer fork mods



## Tin machine

decided to modify a cheap springer ? modified bikes need modified springers !!


----------



## tailhole

Freaky!  I like it!


----------



## Tin machine

*finshed sold and shipping*

finshed this fork springer this morning , its sold yesterday and is shipping today . thanks for looking at my work !!!


----------



## RustyK

Nice job, very cool!


----------



## Jennifer Parker

How much did it sell for?


----------



## vincev

Very kool looking


----------



## OMBAC-RAT

*Crazy!*



Jennifer Parker said:


> How much did it sell for?




Kinda curious about the cost as well. But my question is.... How well did they work? Did they have a nice action??

Nice work either way.


----------



## Tin machine

*copy of  a old design*

the springer was for a customer who wanted a design that is old in principle , the main bridge coming out that supports the springs is fixed its welded on the back out of site , so the spring action is in exstension , as the wheel lifts the spring expands and springes back , its a old design just built with some newer parts , very similiar to this photo , springers ended up going in a different direction over the years , so , i think that it was not the best designed springer , but it did look cool , I THINK WHAT i have done here equals that ?


----------



## mike j

Pretty cool Tin, well thought out, hope it ends up on a frame worthy of it. You don't have a assistant named Igor ?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

I like it,If everything was chrome plated it would really stand out.


----------



## bricycle

Mr. Fabrication!!!!!


----------



## Tin machine

*more springer action*

more springer action , this is patterned after a CCM prewar fork


----------



## Tin machine

*the inspiration !!*

always loved this bike a alltime fav !!


----------



## Tin machine

*keep it coming love !!*

don't stop it it now ??


----------



## Tin machine

*done for now*

a springer in a day , Ill take it


----------



## Iverider

Pretty slick! Are you going to cut the curved tube off near the dropout or leave it long? Be neat if you had a conical plug to finish out the end of the tube. If you don't do the Rat Rod build off this year you're nuts!


----------



## Tin machine

*I am nuts !!!!*

thanks bro !! thats a comp to me ...lol lol  done with this for now !!


----------



## bricycle

simply amazing!!!


----------



## Lerxst

Tin machine said:


> finshed this fork springer this morning , its sold yesterday and is shipping today . thanks for looking at my work !!!




So freakin cool!!


----------



## eguti66

Very nice work,  Nice designs also.


----------

